# A Lonely Heaven or a Friendly Hell?



## Utensils (Nov 5, 2011)

Take the stereotypical ideas of heaven and hell...

Now imagine that you go to heaven, but you are entirely alone up there.

Would you rather go there or go to hell, where all of your friends and family are? (Meaning you will never be alone).

REMEMBER!- you would have to spend eternity in whichever you pick... :kitteh:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, the idea of being alone in heaven and surrounded by friends in hell is a false idea to begin with. Heaven is a state of togetherness and love, and hell is a place of isolation, torment, and separation from god.

You will always be alone in hell (if you believe in hell, not saying that I do). That's why it's hell. There aren't any parties or love there.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Utensils said:


> Take the stereotypical ideas of heaven and hell...
> 
> *Now imagine that you go to heaven, but you are entirely alone up there.*
> 
> ...


"entirely alone" does sound like heaven!
"you will never be alone" does sound like hell!


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

lib said:


> "entirely alone" does sound like heaven!
> "you will never be alone" does sound like hell!


Jean-Paul Sartre, he said, "L'enfer...c'est les autres." (HELL IS OTHER PEOPLE).

_No Exit. _


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll always choose Heaven. Here are just a few reasons:

- It's a place of complete contentment. One with God, the universe, etc. If ever there was a place we were absolutely made to be, it's there. It won't matter if we view ourselves as alone. Totally content is totally content. Completely at peace.

- I'm very introverted. I spend much of my time here on Earth alone. Being around a bunch of people tends to exhaust and stress me out. So I can't see why burning for all eternity on top of it would be any better. P


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

I would choose Hell, because fire & friends sound more fun than clouds & isolation. :laughing:


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I think the poll is logically incorrect. How could any place be heaven if my loved ones were not there? And even worse, if I choose the alternative of eternity in heaven alone that would logically imply that my loved ones would be forever in hell. Unless of course heaven is seriously compartmentalized.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Heaven

10 char


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

I vote for Hell. I'll be chilling like a villain. If I'm lucky I may even get to chat with the Prince himself!  

Here's to all you evil folk out there: Voltaire - When You're Evil (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

You're implying that I have loved ones to meet in the afterlife.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Utensils
a few questions
- what goes on in heaven?
- are there animals in heaven?
- can I talk to God at all in heaven?
- what goes on in hell
- what is the company like in hell? (are they criminals? party animals? ignoramuses? sexy anime boyz?)
- if there are attractive people in hell, am I allowed to have sex with them? if so how frequently?


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

_Eternity in Heaven alone._ 

Whatever, this poll doesn't make sense.


----------



## Utensils (Nov 5, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @Utensils
> a few questions
> - what goes on in heaven?
> - are there animals in heaven?
> ...


That's an tricky question. I guess either can be what you would normally expect them to be...

1) It's heaven, so probably whatever you want... just no connections to any other person (I'm going to say including god, because if you could talk to god then you wouldn't really be alone). Probably just really relaxing and without suffering and pain I guess... 

2) I guess if you want there could be animals in heaven! 

3) We went over the whole god thing in number 1...

4) Again, probably what you would expect hell to be like, but with all of your loved ones so none of you are ever without friends and family. There would probably we painful, hard work though.

5) How about you pick your company? Whoever you want!

6) And yeah, sex is probably okay... as long as the boss doesn't catch you!


----------



## Sammiches (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd choose hell, just because I disagree with god and would rather take over hell.
And when I answered the poll I chose heaven because of the "alone" part.


Sidenote, anyone know where I can sell my soul for infinite wisdom and knowledge?


----------

